# How many trips to guerrilla plot?



## BagSeed (Jan 8, 2009)

I am planning on doing a guerrilla grow this season and i plan to transport my plants in May to their final spot. I plan on starting these in March/April outdoors. My question is how many times will I have to go to each plot if temps in the summer are high 90's and high humidity? I know this is probably a pretty broad question but how long can these plants go without water before it really hurts them? I will be making at least 2 trips to them while they are flowering so i can make sure they bud good and probably make a water trip/ male killing trip right before they begin budding. Is 1 trip a month in summer enough? That is all I think I can do because each plot is about an hour drive from home and at least 20 minute drive from each other. I will plant in potting soil filled holes. Thanks for any help and ask questions if i need to tell you more. Thanks


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 8, 2009)

in the 90's i'd be checking on them weekly.........ant you gotta keep a close eye in the fall or you can lose all to bud rot


----------



## Alistair (Jan 9, 2009)

Bagseed, does it rain in the summer?  If it rains once a week you might not have to go there at all in order to water.  On the other hand, if it doesn't rain in the summer then you'll probably have to go at least twice a week.  I knew a guy who used a product called Soil Moist.  Soil Moist is polymers that absorb water like a sponge and slowly releases it as the soil dries out.  You the mix polymers in the soil that you grow in.  The guy that I mentioned above used them, but still went to his grow site at least once a week.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll be doing alot of guerilla groowing this year. I plan on transporting the stuff out there, killing the males, and harvesting. Any other trips would be to water/fert....Only if nature isn't doing it for me so I'm going to keep an eye on the weather. Remember the more your out there, the chances of getting caught increase, and your making a set trail


----------



## BagSeed (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah i will definately be keeping an eye on the weather. Growing definately gives you a better outlook on rainy days lol. Also I was reading The Growers Bible and it mentioned a product called The GroBot which was a battery powered water pump. I looked on their website grobots.com but they only have force flower greenhouses and hash extractors now it seems. Does anyone have any info on where to find these or any other kind of battery powered water pump. I am looking for something under $50 with a timer thats battery powered and can pump from my reservoir. Thanks for any help.


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 9, 2009)

My rule of thumb is: I want an inch of rain a week. Once it goes seven days since water, I start looking to water. But, even if it rains regularly, I still go out once a month and give 'em a shot of nutes. 

Also, I find that after I dig the holes, the more I break up the soil below the hole, the better the plants do with water. I would imagine the deeper the roots get, the more moisture they can access.


----------



## BagSeed (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone with info on some battery powered irrigation pumps? I have seen some water hose timers at wal mart that just open and close a valve but they have to be gravity fed from my reservoir. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 11, 2009)

No way once in a summer will work. I'd say 10-12 trips would be about the least you could make depending on the circumstances. You'd want to go about once a week in the hottest, dry part of the year. About once every 2 weeks the rest of the time.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 11, 2009)

By the way, from a couple posts of yours that I have read of yours. I think you have a lot of reading ahead of you. Start off by reading my Outdoor Cultivation sticky if you haven't.

There are some things that you need to learn to have a successful grow. There is no since wasting your time by going into grow season blind when you have plenty of resources at your fingertips. Good luck.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 11, 2009)

Bagseed, if you can find a good location to grow in, and the soil is good, you can feasibly grow using no nutrients all.  But you must keep them well watered.  But what the heck.  If you're going to tote stuff out there, you might as well bring some fertilizer too. I wonder if chicken wire would be a good idea?  I understand that it can help keep such pests such as rabbits away from your plants.  It might be a myth, but some say that blood meal keeps the deer away.

Irrigation is a great idea.  Pumping that water from the source would help eliminate trips to the guerrilla hideout.  Be sure to bury the tubing.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 11, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Bagseed, if you can find a good location to grow in, and the soil is good, you can feasibly grow using no nutrients all.  But you must keep them well watered.  But what the heck.  If you're going to tote stuff out there, you might as well bring some fertilizer too. I wonder if chicken wire would be a good idea?  I understand that it can help keep such pests such as rabbits away from your plants.  It might be a myth, but some say that blood meal keeps the deer away.
> 
> Irrigation is a great idea.  Pumping that water from the source would help eliminate trips to the guerrilla hideout.  Be sure to bury the tubing.



Blood meal may keep deer away, but they will attract carnivores.

Wire will help to protect your plants from animals, however they stand out and could possibly attract attention of someone passing by.


----------



## BagSeed (Jan 11, 2009)

So anyone got some info on some automated irrigations that are under 50 bucks?


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jan 11, 2009)

You have any streams around?


----------



## BagSeed (Jan 11, 2009)

Not sure yet, but a gravity line from a stream isn't what im looking for. I want to be able to use waster from a barrel or some kind or reservoir i choose.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jan 11, 2009)

You would use a stream as a water source for your reservior


----------



## BagSeed (Jan 12, 2009)

Again, not what I'm looking for. I mean a reservoir filled with either water i put in it or rain water. Then a timer/pump that will pull water from it to my 10 or less plants.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jan 12, 2009)

OK. Sorry man, just trying to help


----------



## Hick (Jan 13, 2009)

I personally would hate to miss my bi-weekly walk in the woods to check on the ladies.


----------



## BagSeed (Jan 13, 2009)

Would every 3 weeks be too sparse? I will just try to dig really deep holes and my soil is about pure clay so it will hold water good. Does that sound like a good idea? I still want some kind of irrigation for at least one plot though and making this be 15-20 plants DEEP in the woods low maintenance garden. Anyone with info on some kind of automated irrigation that would cost under $75 bucks would be great.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2009)

I think it might be bagseed... but I think its gonna have to be played by ear..or well, weather lol. If you get a good couple of weeks with rain then you may not need to worry then, but other weeks if its very dry and hot then you will need to see them other wise they'll just get thirsty... you don't want dry crispy thirsty girls


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 13, 2009)

What you put in is what you'll get out. With the weather going right you may be able to keep them alive going every 3 weeks, but they aren't going to be major producers. With the attitude of doing the bare minimum, that's what you'll get in return.


----------



## BagSeed (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, i guess it might depend on the weather on how often I visit. Will lack of water during veg affect the quality of the buds if they get enough at end of veg and during budding?


----------



## ftw2012 (Jan 13, 2009)

I dont think it will affect the quality too much as long as they dont get deprived too long...but quantity will surly be affected.  unless conditions are perfect through out the growing season your plants will benefit from all the attention you can give them..


----------

